# Beaded Bell Pattern online



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've posted the three JPGs from the email online, if anyone still needs access to them. doesn't seem to be a copyright, so I think it's safe 

http://webpages.charter.net/artificer3/bells1.jpg 
http://webpages.charter.net/artificer3/bells2.jpg 
http://webpages.charter.net/artificer3/bells3.jpg 

happy beading!


----------



## gracegarden (Mar 30, 2007)

You are Amazing!! :baby04: 
Thank you!!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

heh. yah, well, we'll see how amazing I am when I try making a bell  I'm envisioning beads scattered all over the floor and me holding a finished product that looks rather like a beaded chicken stomach


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> heh. yah, well, we'll see how amazing I am when I try making a bell  I'm envisioning beads scattered all over the floor and me holding a finished product that looks rather like a beaded chicken stomach


Well, then...you'll just have to get creative and try marketing it to upscale chicken farmers.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

mammabooh said:


> Well, then...you'll just have to get creative and try marketing it to upscale chicken farmers.


:rotfl:


----------



## Patricia (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

You all are funny. Do chickens have stomachs????????


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Patricia said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> You all are funny. Do chickens have stomachs????????


  Welcome to the fun house!

stomachs...sort of. Called a crop. From the mouth/beak, down the esophagus, into the crop. food gathers there, starts to ferment, goes on to the gizzard where strong muscles rub grit (stones) around on the food to grind it up and get it ready to extract the nutrition.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

OK - I know this is the densest question yet but.........if I was looking online to find the beads to try to make these bells, what should I search for. I have tried beads for crafting, craft beads and a couple of others along those lines and drawn a blank.

Any ideas?

Thanks

hoggie


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

hoggie said:


> OK - I know this is the densest question yet but.........if I was looking online to find the beads to try to make these bells, what should I search for. I have tried beads for crafting, craft beads and a couple of others along those lines and drawn a blank.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


This all depends on what type of beads your looking for. Do you want to follow the directions to the letter and use pearls? Do a google for 3mm faux pearls (I'm sure you don't want real pearls, or if you do try freshwater pearls).

If you want colored glass instead try a search on eBay for 3mm glass beads. Also the 3mm x 6mm ovals might be harder to find, use "rice beads" (shape) instead in your search.

Here's a site in AU that you might use.....................
http://www.beadsuperstore.com/czech-fire-polished-beads-3mm.php

And if postage and waiting isn't a problem, my favorite eBay seller on this side of the pond is................................
http://stores.ebay.com/BEADAHOLIQUE...-Beads_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ8QQftidZ2QQtZkm

But I'm sure you can find sellers on the UK ebay just as well.  


.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

you know...I think you could use Bugle beads (the longer sort of cylinder type things) in place of the 3x6mm ovals. I was having a devil of a time finding those ovals. think I"ll try the bugles.

I even have an old piece of beaded purse that I might cannabalize. now...to just find a few hours to give this all a try.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> you know...I think you could use Bugle beads (the longer sort of cylinder type things) in place of the 3x6mm ovals. I was having a devil of a time finding those ovals. think I"ll try the bugles.
> 
> I even have an old piece of beaded purse that I might cannabalize. now...to just find a few hours to give this all a try.


You maybe able to use buggle beads, but you'd need to up the size of the round beads to 4 or 5 mm. Otherwise the bell shape maybe lost or you'd have spaces in between the beads.


.


----------

